# hole in head



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what is hole in the head and what are the signs of it? thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> what is hole in the head and what are the signs of it? thanks


Starts like this:



























ends up like this if not cured:
older pics:
























notice the red on the gill area, this is in fact the fish's gills, the white patch going round the eye is erosan.

These pics were taken hours before the fish finally died:
















notice here the eye are has been completely eroded, the eye has gone and you can see the red from the gills, the black dot it where the eye was.

*notice the severum in the pics with the salvini? - its the same severum that is in the first pics, but it is pretty much cured now, I'll try to update pics, but I think it is safe to say this desiese is most likely contagious(sp)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Basically it is a paracite or something in the digestive system, it is dormant in all fish as far as I know, it can become active though as seen in these pics, it is usually assosiated with cichlids, but can affect all fish, and is also often put down to bad water quality, but not always.

to cure it is a good idea to do very regular water changes, and raise the temp like I did for the severum and it worked


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so the face just beings to fall apart right

i think my wolf fish might have had that cause it was just chunks of him just falling off his face

now i dont have him though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> so the face just beings to fall apart right
> 
> i think my wolf fish might have had that cause it was just chunks of him just falling off his face
> 
> now i dont have him though


 this was not the same as you showed with your wolffish, the salvini had HITH for almost a year to get in the state you can see in the last 2 pics.


----------

